# At the Mall with Dad



## Jade Tigress (Dec 14, 2007)

I took my dad to the mall the other day to buy some new shoes. We
decided to grab a bite at the food court. I noticed he was watching a
teenager sitting next to him. The teenager had spiked hair in all
different colors: green, red, orange, and blue. My dad kept staring at
him.

The teenager would look and find him staring every time. When the
teenager had enough, he sarcastically asked, 'What's the matter old
man, never done anything wild in your life?' Knowing my Dad, I quickly
swallowed my food so that I would not choke on his response; knowing he
would have a good one. 

And in classic style he did not bat an eye in his response, 'Got drunk
once and had sex with a peacock. I was just wondering if you were my
son.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 14, 2007)

You always have to admire the skill of the snappy comeback :tup:.


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 14, 2007)

My response is pronounced-AWE-sum!


----------



## Satt (Dec 14, 2007)

OMG!!! I almost peeed my pants!!! :roflmao:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 14, 2007)

:lfao:


----------



## jim777 (Dec 14, 2007)

Good stuff


----------



## arnisador (Dec 14, 2007)

LOL! That's too much!

(Eh, he did mean a _peahen,_ right?)


----------



## agemechanic03 (Dec 15, 2007)

arnisador said:


> LOL! That's too much!
> 
> (Eh, he did mean a _peahen,_ right?)




Good one Arni!


----------



## KeeblerElf (Dec 15, 2007)

LOL, that was a good one!


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 16, 2007)

lol. I think I have heard that one though..


----------



## newGuy12 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hahahaahaha!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 18, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Dec 18, 2007)

Hehe peacock hehe


----------

